# Is it okay to use traffup for free twitter followers?



## rishisab (Sep 29, 2014)

I have been using this site 'traffup' for free twitter followers and facebook page likes for the social media promotion of my blog. I am getting good amount of followers and page likes, but i would want to know if it is too good to be true? Whats the catch?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 29, 2014)

Would it help if it just boosts your number but no actual people go through content you post?

Anyways when you signup you have to provide access to your profile(certain permissions ) that inturn let your profile to "like" others pages etc


----------



## rishisab (Sep 30, 2014)

No, it didn't ask for my password.. or didn't ask for any permission to post anything..

so far, things are really good.. i've had a few interactions with my followers (on twitter especially).. Neither my account nor its information has been compromised, so its good at that stage. 

I mean is it good to use this traffup thing if it safe for my account?


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 30, 2014)

my understanding is that traffup is a kind of traffic 'exchange' site. i.e You view someone's else website in exchange for that someone else viewing your site.
I don't think there is anything to worry about it. The only doubt in my mind is that whether its actually effective


----------



## Vyom (Oct 1, 2014)

There's no shortcut to success. Except of course, Subways.
So follow the subways. But miss on everything interesting on the road.


----------

